# Seiko Black Monster - Mods And Lume



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just taken delivery of me Seiko BM.

Slapped it on and thought to myself - "those markers are a bit too green"

Not that it matters as I have a complete dial and hand swap lined up.

But then i went into a store room, which is lit with a couple of skylights.

The lume is super-bright.

I find myself thinking about keeping it stock.... 

The other thing is - with the incoming chapter ring to fit the mods, I got to thinking...do i keep that it's stock aluminium finish, or do i source paint it orange to match sweep tip?

Thoughts really welcomed.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

leave the BM as nature intended - they're lovely as they are, and modding the faces takes away from them IMO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd mod it to make it look like an Orient Beast :tongue2: h34r:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

avidfan said:


> I'd mod it to make it look like an Orient Beast :tongue2: h34r:


I agree, someone may try and rob you if they think it's seiko, the orient is a much safer option :wink2:


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not feeling the Orient look that much.

This is the dial and face (yes, i know it's upside down....I've been drinking lots of columbian)










So, do I leave the incoming chapter ring stock, or paint it orange as well?

Either way, it still leave the strap colour question as well, but that's in the strap forum with poll....


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

You Seiko Monster enthusiasts are an odd bunch, all you seem want to do is modify them! Heres my humble suggestion,track down a new or mint original Orient beast (getting harder now I know ) and keep it!!!

No need to mod it cos its that good!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

jezz59 said:


> You Seiko Monster enthusiasts are an odd bunch, all you seem want to do is modify them! Heres my humble suggestion,track down a new or mint original Orient beast (getting harder now I know ) and keep it!!!
> 
> No need to mod it cos its that good!


I prefer them left alone IMHO


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

I think I'd agree and have at least one standard example and however many mods as you like


----------



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

I bought my black monster with a view to mod with aftermarker dial and hands as well, and I too took one look at the lume and decided to keep it standard.

The force is just too strong :starwars:

:thumbup:


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

Mod it to look like an orange monster


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I say mod it so that it looks like anything but a Monster - I like the case/bracelet etc but hate the dial/hands :bad:


----------



## UkWatchGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you got a shot of the lume for Seiko BM?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> I say mod it so that it looks like anything but a Monster - I like the case/bracelet etc but hate the dial/hands :bad:


same here......the dial and hands are just wrong on the monster


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

I agree, dial and hands are clumsy

But then so is the case and bezel 

Basically I don't get these, or the beast, or tunas, all way too clunky for me

62mas on the other hand... 

(chance would be a fine thing, each to their own, etc.)


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

I have had both keep it standard mate dial wise at least


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I had an Orange Monster and loved it as it was. I do regret selling it, but I'll probably get another in the future. The lume was superb on the standard dial and hands, lasted all night.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the lume is stunning....but, i always thought that the hands were just plain wrong for the watch......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> the lume is stunning....but, i always thought that the hands were just plain wrong for the watch......


The sweep and minute hands were fine, but thinking on the hour hand was a little odd perhaps.


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > the lume is stunning....but, i always thought that the hands were just plain wrong for the watch......
> ...


Same here; I replaced the hour hand on one of mine (with one from Yobokies) and it was a big improvement.

There's something about the Monsters.... I keep selling mine - and they missing it so much I buy another, currently on my 4th!

R


----------

